# Taliaferro Deer Droping Antlers



## Turkeycaller (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is a picture of a deer killed Monday morning in the Sharon Area.....
When the hunter shot the deer it had 6 points on one side and a spike on the other.
When he found the deer about 75 yards away in a 4 year old clearcut the six piont side was missing and the spik point came off when he grabbed it to move the deer.

Is this EARLY for deer to start shedding?


----------



## Turkeycaller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Another View*

Another view


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 29, 2004)

that's the second one this week I have heard of that has already dropped it's antlers.


----------



## tracker (Dec 29, 2004)

*shedding*

I have found fresh sheds (in a food plot) in Hancock County the second week of December, and some friends have had the experience of grabbing a horn to drag a deer and it coming off before in the post Christmas season, so it isn't that unusual. I have also seen a deer with both sides of his rack in early April, so there is no telling!

Danny


----------

